# ***OFFICIAL*** Rashad Evans vs. Tito Ortiz Pre/Post Fight



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Rashad Evans vs. Tito Ortiz at UFC 133 in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

I wonder what Tito's excuse will be when he loses? 
"well Jo, I came in to this fight on 5 weeks notice having had a car crash which re-cracked my skull"

I think Rashad takes a UD or Tko here.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I say evans, but i hope tito wins for the wow factor.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Only time I'll ever be rooting for Tito. I like Rashad more, but really don't want to see him fighting for the title again.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Only time I'll ever be rooting for Tito. I like Rashad more, but really don't want to see him fighting for the title again.


Man that is double pleasure for u, u see tito fight for the title only to see him leave the octagon in a body bag after the ass whooping jones will give him.


----------



## meli083 (Mar 31, 2010)

Rooting for Tito.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm rooting for Tito and I also happen to think he will win. People severely underrated Tito before the Bader fight because they would blindly cite the statistic that he "hasn't won in five years", without sitting down to actually analyze his losses. He lost to Machida in what was a decision where Tito didn't take too much damage and almost caught Machida in a triangle. He had a draw with Rashad in what was a fight he would have won if not for a stupid point deduction which had no effect on the fight.
He lost a decision to Forrest which some people would argue should have gone his way, and he lost another close decision with Matt Hammill before demolishing Ryan Bader in the first round. 

My point is, people look at his recent record without actually analyzing his fights and realizing that - had a few things gone his way - we could easily be sitting here right now talking about how Tito hasnt LOST a fight in 5 years. It's not like Tito is getting finished left and right like Fedor has been or anything like that; Tito is not washed up and he is not ready to retire.

Furthermore, coming off a long layoff due to injury almost always results in a fighter losing in lackluster fashion (Shogun, Cote, Wanderlei, Rampage, etc) while staying active and fighting often keeps a fighter in shape and away from rust. Tito will win this fight the same way he *basically* won the first fight with Rashad: close contested battle in which Tito does enough to squeeze out a UD.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm a rebel so I'll take Tito. He can totally win this though, don't forget he's fighting Rashad Evans.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

You guys should be ashamed of yourselves for making the poll this close...


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> I'm rooting for Tito and I also happen to think he will win. People severely underrated Tito before the Bader fight because they would blindly cite the statistic that he "hasn't won in five years", without sitting down to actually analyze his losses. He lost to Machida in what was a decision where Tito didn't take too much damage and almost caught Machida in a triangle. He had a draw with Rashad in what was a fight he would have won if not for a stupid point deduction which had no effect on the fight.
> He lost a decision to Forrest which some people would argue should have gone his way, and he lost another close decision with Matt Hammill before demolishing Ryan Bader in the first round.
> 
> My point is, people look at his recent record without actually analyzing his fights and realizing that - had a few things gone his way - we could easily be sitting here right now talking about how Tito hasnt LOST a fight in 5 years. It's not like Tito is getting finished left and right like Fedor has been or anything like that; Tito is not washed up and he is not ready to retire.
> ...


Stopped reading when you said Tito lost a close decision to Matt Hamill. That fight was in no way close. Hamill completely dominated him in every aspect of MMA.

Rashad easily wins this fight.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

This will be my first time rooting for Tito, Rashad has it tho.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm really torn on this one so, I decided to pull for the fighter who can least afford another loss. 

WAR TITO

that said... who the heck is Tito's new trainer and has he ever done anything in MMA before "training" Tito???

From watching the countdown show he looks to be Tito's entire camp??:confused02:


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Rashad via 2nd round TKO. Love that everybody is getting their hopes up for a Cinderella Man story.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Evans wins this 9 times out of 10, i want Tito to win this particular fight but lets face it he isnt going to KO Evans, he cant Outwrestle him etc etc
Mind you i bet he got Dana White to agree to letting him fight again before signing up to this fight.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I'm really torn on this one so, I decided to pull for the fighter who can least afford another loss.
> 
> WAR TITO
> 
> ...


He's a well established coach. He used to train and coach BJ Penn prior to Tito.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

All the love for Tito is funny. Sure there wasn't this much before. I'm not disagreeing, I too hope Tito wins. For old times sake. All the old school crew are getting done over at the mo. Wandy, Fedor, Big Nog, Randy etc.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> He's a well established coach. He used to train and coach BJ Penn prior to Tito.


thanks. Didn't know that. Feel better.:thumb02:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Wouldn't that be somethin' if he pulled off another win via Matrix style. Anybody know if this is a five rounder since it's a main event.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm actually starting to get pumped up for this fight just because I want to see how much of a beast Rashad looks in this fight.

Rashad KO2. To be honest.


----------



## sg160187 (Apr 11, 2010)

Tito's confidence on a high after the Bader win

Tito lost to some good guys.

Rashad coming off a long lay off and after an injury.

Rashad still feeling butthurt about the whole losing his title shot to Jones still playing with his mind?

Saying all that I can still see Rashad taking this and I am very anti Rashad. Hope Tito wins it but either way I think it might be a closer fight than people think. 

I was surprised to see the poll so close as well (I voted Tito)


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

http://twitpic.com/60xgu9


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

New hype-video from the UFC 






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDXOx0gSYT0


----------



## valvolean (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm pretty sure Tito will be too slow in this fight..Even with a year and a half off,Rashad will be too quick for him.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> New hype-video from the UFC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know I said I was pulling for Tito but, I can't go against Rashad. This is going to be a very tough loss for someone


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Rashad is the much better fighter and should win this easily but he won't.

Instead he will squeak out a decision. 29-28 Rashad.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Top five staredown of all time.






Be the first time I was on team Rashad. Feels sorta weird:confused02:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

For shame Rusty lol.

Tito looks ready. No goofy T-shirt just a cold stare down. I'm ready for this fight. At first I wasn't excited for this fight. I have no stock in any fighter but there's an air around this that's drawing me in!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

G_Land said:


> For shame Rusty lol.
> 
> Tito looks ready. No goofy T-shirt just a cold stare down. I'm ready for this fight. At first I wasn't excited for this fight. I have no stock in any fighter but there's an air around this that's drawing me in!


Don't worry dude, the t-shirt will return at the weigh-ins


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Haha I thought so.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Got a lot of respect for Tito for stepping up, but man does he have this fight lost. I think he's going to try to brawl with Rashad as he said that Rashad's weakness is defend strikes while moving back. Rashad will be ready for whatever he can throw at him though.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Tito looked nervous as hell in that video. Watch as he tries to clinch his fist LOL


----------



## StPierre123 (Jul 16, 2011)

So does Tito get a title shot if he beats Rashad? Or maybe he fights the winner of Griffin vs Shogun and the winner of that gets a title shot?


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Tito is going to win


----------



## 154rambo (Apr 2, 2010)

*If Tito Ortiz wins Saturday.....*

If Tito Ortiz wins Saturday, who does he fight next? 

OR

Who would you LIKE to see him fight next?

I personally would like to see him fight Machida again, because their last fight was entertaining and Tito almost pulled out the submission. But it was so long ago I'm curious to see how it would turn out if they fought again.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Man Tito is way bigger than Rashad its nuts. They look two weight classes apart. If anyone doubts Rashad could easily make 185 go check out the weigh in pics.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Man Tito is way bigger than Rashad its nuts. They look two weight classes apart. If anyone doubts Rashad could easily make 185 go check out the weigh in pics.


They are 2 weight classes apart. Rashad could easily make MW and Tito is a HW.

Tito = the GOAT at wringing water out of his body.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

I can see this having a similar result to their first fight, except Tito will win.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm very surprised as to how respectful Tito has been towards Rashad. Maybe he really has changed. Very pumped for the fight, I can't wait much longer.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I can't think of anything funnier in MMA then the MMA fanbase collective jumping on a non-existent Tito bandwagon and spamming the forum with "TITO IS BACK! Tito is gonna win! WAR TITO" posts when they know it's bullshit. And it is reflected in the odds....all this WAR TITO bullshit is just a front, no one is seriously going to lose their money on Tito...because let's face it, he's not only going to lose, he's probably going to get knocked out.

Prime Tito couldn't even beat a green Rashad, and yet a past it Tito is going to be a prime Rashad...lol okay.


Anyway, Im more interested in seeing what this means for Bader down the road....certainly more fighters are going to aim to test his chin now, which, apparently is terrible. Tito not only doesn't have real knockout power on the feet, but by his own admission, he barely even hit him that hard and Bader completely buckled.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

*WAR TITO!!*


----------



## TheBadGuy (Dec 30, 2009)

WAR TITO!

*sigh* Still think that Suga' is going to take this. Voted for him


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

154rambo said:


> If Tito Ortiz wins Saturday, who does he fight next?
> 
> OR
> 
> ...


Considering how marketable Tito is, if he goes out there and finishes Rashad in the first round, it is VERY likely he'll get the winner of Jones/Jackson. 

If he wins by decision or a late finish that wasn't completely dominant, I agree he should fight Machida next. It would make sense giving him an opportunity to erase one of his losses that sent him downhill in the first place . No way do I see him beating Machida but if by some off chance he did, then he no doubt deserves a title shot regardless of how he wins.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Prime Tito couldn't even beat a green Rashad, and yet a past it Tito is going to be a prime Rashad...lol okay.


Between Ortiz and Evans right now, Ortiz is having more of a 'prime' moment. Evans hasn't fought for ages, is coming off injury, and Ortiz recently destroyed the guy who the current Champ had to beat for his title shot.

Not only that, but Ortiz controlled Rashad in the first fight. It's not a case of people jumping on a bandwagon, it's a case of people looking at hard facts and seeing that it's more reasonable to give Tito a good chance, than to speculate that Rashad is going to return in super human form and make a joke of him.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

SM33 said:


> Between Ortiz and Evans right now, Ortiz is having more of a 'prime' moment. Evans hasn't fought for ages, is coming off injury, and Ortiz recently destroyed the guy who the current Champ had to beat for his title shot.
> 
> Not only that, but Ortiz controlled Rashad in the first fight. It's not a case of people jumping on a bandwagon, it's a case of people looking at hard facts and seeing that it's more reasonable to give Tito a good chance, than to speculate that Rashad is going to return in super human form and make a joke of him.


OMG...Tito just beat a guy who once fought a guy who beat a guy who was related to a guy who was champion in another organization....

You've got to be ****ing kidding me.


MMA fans really get me sometimes.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> OMG...Tito just beat a guy who once fought a guy who beat a guy who was related to a guy who was champion in another organization....
> 
> You've got to be ****ing kidding me.
> 
> ...




Me too!:thumb02:

It gets me how they can be so confident in the outcome that the whole thing must be a huge bore.

How can they know that Tito was at his best last time?

How can they know that Rashad is not affected by the 14 months of dramady and injury?

How can they know that Van Arsdale hasn't come up with exactly the WRONG game plan.

How can they know that rashad isn't still crying on the inside over J. Jones and G. Jackson

How can they know that Rashad isn't freaked out because his girlfriend is sexting jon Jones?

I wish I knew all that stuff


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

oldfan said:


> Me too!:thumb02:
> 
> It gets me how they can be so confident in the outcome that the whole thing must be a huge bore.
> 
> ...


Rashad hasn't been sitting back jerking off for 14 months. In fact, he looks to be physically in the best shape of his career. And in his last two fights, he's undoubtedly been at the best he's been at in his career. Tito hasn't been even remotely competent since 2008. 

Secondly, the last three are exactly the kind of funny stuff that MMA fans have a penchant for finding any reason to fool themselves into bringing excitement to a rather mundane main event...I'll admit, even I have fallen victim to this, mainly in the case of Vitor-Anderson...while I accurately predicted Anderson would KO him in the first round, I made way too much of Anderson being a washed up fighter and possibly being KO'd at any point(which is still true..to be honest, he could definitely become old overnight in any of his fights in the future at his age)....but this ..this is just ridiculous.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Is it me or does Rashad look as jacked as ever?


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> OMG...Tito just beat a guy who once fought a guy who beat a guy who was related to a guy who was champion in another organization....
> 
> You've got to be ****ing kidding me.
> 
> ...


Agreed!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

get your excuses ready ex spurts.:thumb02:


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

oldfan said:


> get your excuses ready ex spurts.:thumb02:


Don't tell me you're on the Tito train Oldie? Haven't had a sig bet for a while...


----------



## ufc4life (Jul 14, 2008)

CMON TITO .. IV raise01:BOUGHT THE HYPE TRAIN

ortiz for the wiN *UD*


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Logic tells me Rashad's probably gonna win this comfortably, but something inside wants Tito to win for some reason.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I think Tito has a chance but damn do I want him to win


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

War Tito!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Darn I dunno who to root for I like them both


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I love that he came out to Cinderella Man by Eminem, great song.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Please Rashad, please knock him outray01:


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Never seen a fight where both fighters were boo'ed to this extent before.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

OUCH! Hope Tito survives!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

WOW...muh more exciting than i thought it was going to be. :thumbsup:


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Nice slam


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Great recovery for Rashad after the takedown for Tito- Round 1 for Rashad.

Looks really relaxed.​


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I knew it was too good to be true!! Tito is getting out classed. shame...

Tito will have to pull off some stunning miracle if he wants to win. As soon as Rashad stuffed Tito's takedown, I knew it was over.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Good start. Rashad up one.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Tito was winning the striking, Rashad only landed a few punches in the flurry, but Tito had good knees. None of Rashad's GnP landed. Very close round.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Rashad will finish him this round. War!

Scared there for a sec.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Rashad will KO him this round.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

That guillotine was damn close.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

That was close.....


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I see a lackluster ref stoppage coming.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Too bad Tito is too exhausted.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

lol...owned.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Whoever thought Tito wouldn't make Rashad work for this was dead wrong.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Rashad = Man on a Mission!


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Rashad looked good, real good!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Tito got hurt from a body shot.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow, Rashad didn't get rocked. 

That alone makes this an impressive performance.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Woot, i've done quite well in the NPFFL today.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Domination. Rashad showed alot of skill in wrestling, submission defense, and positioning. Good striking as well. I hope he takes it to JBJ (If JBJ gets passed Rampage).


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Evans looked good. Nice fight.

Can't wait for him to get beaten up by Jones.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Respect for Rashad, he did a great job and beat him.Glad he didn't lay on him for 3 rounds , much respect


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

damn..... FOTN... ****


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Whoever thought Tito wouldn't make Rashad work for this was dead wrong.


If you consider dominating for two rounds "working"...yeah.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Spec0688 said:


> Rashad looked good, real good!


Absolutely not. He needed to wreck him in a more vicious and quick fashion. This Rashad has NOTHING for Jones, Machida, or a tuned in Rampage.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Great effort from Tito, but Rashad is back with avengance. Great fight.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I was actually surprised at Rashad's guard passing. He's usually been weak there...tonight he looked like a beast.

Haters gonna hate anyway.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> If you consider dominating for two rounds "working"...yeah.


Losing in the stand up in round one, getting taken down, Tito surviving a big flurry and neutralizing his GnP. Almost getting caught in a guillotine in round two and really taking awhile to finish him on the ground. Yeah thats working for it.

But omg that knee to the gut must have hurt like hell. Couldnt imagine


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Tito with the excuses already. 2.5 weeks mothereffers!!! 


He saved the main event and he's back according to Goldie:thumbsdown:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Losing in the stand up in round one, getting taken down, Tito surviving a big flurry and neutralizing his GnP. Almost getting caught in a guillotine in round two and really taking awhile to finish him on the ground. Yeah thats working for it.


Yeah..almost getting caught in a guillotine that was no better than half guard.

Hell the fact that Rashad stopped him says a lot considering Rashad had trouble finishing his last two opponents despite clearly looking the best he ever had.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Yeah..almost getting caught in a guillotine that was no better than half guard.
> 
> Hell the fact that Rashad stopped him says a lot considering Rashad had trouble finishing his last two opponents despite clearly looking the best he ever had.


Crappier fights have been stopped from it before. I wouldn't say Rashad had trouble finishing when it comes to Silva. He never really tried. And Rampage, outside of rocking him in the opening, he didn't push for a finish much either. He still won those fights convincingly, but the situation was different. Rashad was actually trying to finish this fight. I'm only saying Tito just didnt lay down and die. He actually made Rashad earn it.


----------



## cursedbat (Apr 11, 2011)

Tito gassed after one take down attempt. Rashad was the same old boring fighter with weak game as he always has been. I wouldnt have stopped it even after the knee because of those weak powder punches. Rashad has nothing for the top of the game and will be humiliated by Jones. The sooner the better.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

I was VERY impressed with Rashad, he looked really good. Jones will still destroy him though.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Terror Kovenant said:


> But omg that knee to the gut must have hurt like hell. Couldnt imagine


That's Tito's weak spot, anyone with a brain knows that you don't punch Tito in the head cause well, that giant head is pretty hard, you hit him in the body where it hurts. Chuck Liddell wrote about it in his book, he dropped Tito with body shots in training. Then Machida proved it in a fight with a beautiful knee to the liver.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Tito was game but had nothing for Rashad as this fight only established that Rashad improved over the long lay-off and proved it against a lesser opponent. He looks better but comparing this performance against what he needs against JJ, Machida and Shogun can't be done after this fight.​ 
I think he's improved but this fight only proved that he didn't have ring rust after the lay-off not that he's ready to beat JJ or Machida.​ 
I like Rashad but this fight against Tito can't be compared to what he will face in his next fight.​


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

RustyRenegade said:


> Tito with the excuses already. 2.5 weeks mothereffers!!!
> 
> 
> He saved the main event and he's back according to Goldie:thumbsdown:


i am not really a tito fan and thought his speech afterwards was great and made no excuses he said rashad beat the best tito ect.. and gave him props 

and he did save the main event:confused02:


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

well i enjoyed that fight! glad that tito got a good beating!  Im not a fan of rashard but come on beat up jones!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Crappier fights have been stopped from it before. I wouldn't say Rashad had trouble finishing when it comes to Silva. He never really tried. And Rampage, outside of rocking him in the opening, he didn't push for a finish much either. He still won those fights convincingly, but the situation was different. Rashad was actually trying to finish this fight. I'm only saying Tito just didnt lay down and die. He actually made Rashad earn it.


It wasn't effort. That's absurd. Tito just isn't very good at this point and Rashad is at his peak. It was a mismatch to begin with.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

cursedbat said:


> Tito gassed after one take down attempt. *Rashad was the same old boring fighter with weak game as he always has been*. I wouldnt have stopped it even after the knee because of those weak powder punches. Rashad has nothing for the top of the game and will be humiliated by Jones. The sooner the better.


This is just stupid. Hate on moron.​


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

cursedbat said:


> *Tito gassed* after one take down attempt. Rashad was the same old boring fighter with weak game as he always has been. I wouldnt have stopped it even after the knee because of those weak powder punches. Rashad has nothing for the top of the game and will be humiliated by Jones. The sooner the better.


Tito Gassing? you must have been watching a different fight and or knw nothing about tito for he has one of the best gas tanks in mma


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

M_D said:


> i am not really a tito fan and thought his speech afterwards was great and made no excuses he said rashad beat the best tito ect.. and gave him props
> 
> and he did save the main event:confused02:


Agreed, but once a hater always a hater lol.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm liking this new Rashad 2.0 very much. The old Rashad would have been content to win this by decision a la GSP.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Rashad Evans is ******* fantastic. The haters amuse the hell out of me.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I bet he feel like he has alot to prove now. Maybe the split from LNP headcorders (Jackson camp) was the best move for him. He looked sharp tonight against a motivated Tito.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Well that fight went.......exactly the way I expected it to. Horrible mismatch and an easy win for Rashad.

Unfortunately for Ha-shad though, Jones is on another freakin' level and will humiliate him.


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

Rashad looked good after being out over a year, but I didn't see anything that would convince me that he could beat Jon Jones.


----------



## bmo37 (Jun 1, 2008)

I was gunning for Tito and a big comeback but Rashad just had more today. Seemed alot better than his previous fight and I give him props. To me Tito doesn't have the same mentality as he did when he first started. Just seems to have that seasoned feel an opponent out with alot more caution instead of the take it to you demolish mode he once had. But I dont care who you are u take a knee full blast to the soloplexus ur done.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm still surprised how many people picked Tito to win some even said by KO.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Yeah the belief that Rashad has a glass jaw is retarded IMO. No way he was going to get KOed on the feet with Tito.


----------



## dem0x7 (Aug 7, 2011)

Nice, just what I predicted.. a 2nd round tko for Rashad. Great fight, very fast fight card this time. Can't wait to see the Jones vs Rampage fight now and see how everything goes down.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Soakked said:


> I bet he feel like he has alot to prove now. Maybe the split from LNP headcorders (Jackson camp) was the best move for him. He looked sharp tonight against a motivated Tito.


:laugh:

Oh not this again...you KNOW this is going to gain steam on the internet. "OOOOH Rashad was exciting again because he left Jackson's hur hur!

:laugh:


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Why not? It's certainly a variable thrown into the mix and considering his relationship with the camp, don't you think it would make a difference? Not saying he won because of it, but I am sure he used it as a motivational force.


----------



## bmo37 (Jun 1, 2008)

personally I think fighters have alot to gain going to different camps and get more perspectives. I haven't been upto date on Rashad leaving but in general why not?


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I was impressed with Rashad, he completely outclassed Tito.

Still though, I don't think he will get past Jones.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm convince Evans has a chance at jones. Before i was leading towards Jones by complete destruction but I have seen some areas where he looks better than he was. However i still say jones will beat him just not as badly as i though before.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I still think Machida has the best chance at beating JBJ, followed by Rashad, and then Rampage. All three fighters bring something to the table that the others don't.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Soakked said:


> I still think Machida has the best chance at beating JBJ, followed by Rashad, and then Rampage. All three fighters bring something to the table that the others don't.


How can a outside fighter beat somehow who has such a range advantage as JBJ? Machida fighting on the inside? yeah right.

The best chance has to be Rampage and Rashad. Rampage for his ability to take damage in order to go for the KO and Rashad for what we have seen today, but I've said it earlier. He has the speed and wrestling to really present a challenge to anyone, including JBJ.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Spec0688 said:


> How can a outside fighter beat somehow who has such a range advantage as JBJ? Machida fighting on the inside? yeah right.
> 
> The best chance has to be Rampage and Rashad. Rampage for his ability to take damage in order to go for the KO and Rashad for what we have seen today, but I've said it earlier. He has the speed and wrestling to really present a challenge to anyone, including JBJ.


I don't know if you have been paying attention but ever since shogun knocked machida tfo he has changed his style a little. He has become a little move aggressive. Before all he did was dance on the outside waiting for u to engage. Now he is the one engaging.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Tito wants to fight again this year, one month off and back in the gym... Press conference is live:

http://www.ufc.tv/ufc/video/ufc-133-post-fight-press-conference/683?watch=true


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

It was moderately impressive, Rashad sets up his takedowns a bit better, improved his control and GnP, but his standup is still barely improved. When you're getting punched cleanly in the head by Tito, your standup needs a lot of work. He leaves way too many openings which can be countered and Tito was hitting him with knees & punches when exiting from the clinch which is not a good sign. If it were someone who knows how to work the clinch like Machida, Shogun or Jones, he'd be screwed.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

AMAZING performance. Complete domination just as i expected. Tito was class at the end though. One love and max respect to both. Limba, your boy is in trouble, baby.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Tito needs to learn that it's possible to give a clear and conscice answer when asked a question by an interviewer instead of going onto a tangent about his life and how great he thinks he is.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Weird not seeing GJ coming out with Rashad. Sooo close with the guillotine, for a moment it looked like another upset...haha. Well as expected Rashad was too quick for em and will now get his chance at JBJ. 

1.) Rampage will get TKOed by the 4th round only because he has an abnormal cranium. 
2.) Rashad - the build up is gonna be insane.
3.) Machida

*NOTE* If Machida fought Rashad tonight it would have been a very interesting fight. Rashad has improved in his striking and does look a lot more ripped. Shows he's been working on his conditioning.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

M_D said:


> i am not really a tito fan and thought his speech afterwards was great and made no excuses he said rashad beat the best tito ect.. and gave him props
> 
> and he did save the main event:confused02:


The first thing Tito said was "no excuses" the very next thing he said was "I took this fight on two and a half weeks notice." If that ain't an excuse I don't know what is.

Don't think he saved anything either really. They didn't sell out a 12,000 arena and the ppv buys will be low if not very low once they come out.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Hmmm I bet wrong on this one imagine that.:confused02:

Can I just pretend that i never jumped off of Rashad's wagon? He looked great tonight and I can't wait for his next fight.


Now.... back to my consolation prize.:thumb02:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

oldfan said:


> Hmmm I bet wrong on this one imagine that.:confused02:
> 
> Can I just pretend that i never jumped off of Rashad's wagon? He looked great tonight and I can't wait for his next fight.
> 
> ...


Yah I kind of wanted Tito to win, but I knew Rashad was wayyy too hungry for the title. You have to remember he was training for SHOGUN then JBJ. What does that mean...that means he's upped the ante and has been training for the TOP TWO DAWGS in the division. I knew he would be too fast for Tito and the B-hop advice certainly gave him major confidence. 

Even Machida would have had a much tougher fight tonight, I wouldn't be able to call it although I would be rooting for Machida of course. 

Gonna be a very interesting match when they finally meet.

December 31/Jan. 1st - JBJ vs Rashad or Superbowl weekend.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Spec0688 said:


> How can a outside fighter beat somehow who has such a range advantage as JBJ? Machida fighting on the inside? yeah right.
> 
> The best chance has to be Rampage and Rashad. Rampage for his ability to take damage in order to go for the KO and Rashad for what we have seen today, but I've said it earlier. He has the speed and wrestling to really present a challenge to anyone, including JBJ.


Old adages and fundamentals don't apply to that fight IMO. Machidas style isn't a boxing/muy thai style he's very elusive and tricky, and it's not like he fights a jab jab outside fight where that reach would be too much. His style is still unorthodox and he comes in at different angles with different attacks. He also has good TDD.

You find it hard to believe that he would win yet you say t-rex arms has a better chance? The fighter that has difficulty KOing people that stay out his range? The only reason I think he has a chance is because of his KO power and the ability to take a hit, but that is a fight moreso than the machida fight that you will see JBJ using his range more effectively. If JBJ fights smart there is no way Rampage would win that fight, and that's coming from a fan.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

:thumb02:

still my favorite MMA fighter...won me over with the Sean Salmon fight raise01:

much props Rashad...I might drink a Red Stripe for ya:thumbsup:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Rashad looked brilliant tonight. Fast, powerful and he just kept coming. 

I'll still never be a fan, but I gan give props when they're due


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

KryOnicle said:


> Rashad looked brilliant tonight. Fast, powerful and he just kept coming.
> 
> *I'll still never be a fan,* but I gan give props when they're due


ROFLZ!!! Hear ye...hear ye...


----------



## NotDylan (Jul 13, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Rashad looked brilliant tonight. Fast, powerful and he just kept coming.
> 
> I'll still never be a fan, but I gan give props when they're due


Indeed :thumbsup:


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

No surprises here. Rashad is still in his prime, and Tito is not, assuming Tito had an actual "prime."


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Rashad is truly the genetic freak.
He's much smaller yet he man handles guys much bigger than him.
I know some call Bones the genetic freak, but to be honest he has a size advantage to most LHW fighters which make his dominance less impressive than Rashad's (not talking about striking dominance here).


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> The first thing Tito said was "no excuses" the very next thing he said was "I took this fight on two and a half weeks notice." If that ain't an excuse I don't know what is.
> 
> Don't think he saved anything either really. They didn't sell out a 12,000 arena and the ppv buys will be low if not very low once they come out.


You'd have a case here if he had said "I lost because I took this fight on 2 week notice", but he didn't. He just pointed out the fact that he did, but didn't use it as an excuse.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I thought for sure Tito was gonna claim that knee to the body was to the head, the way he fell over when it landed.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Nah, Tito is too mature and too wise these days to play such games. He fought well, but Rashad's a genuinely special human being. Him and Machida are the only ones I can see dethroning Jones at this point. Not saying they are guaranteed to do so, but they have the best and a legit chance.

Gotta go with Soakked though on his analysis of a Machida vs JBJ fight. Height and reach do not mean that much when you don't know how to use it to it's maximum potential. Machida's superb footwork negates any significant reach advantage JBJ has. If Jones had a really good Muay Thai base or something, then I would def. suggest Machida be worried about his striking, but at this point, Jones' striking is a bit overrated.

He relies on unpredictability to be effect and it's worked great for him so far, but that's not always going to work, especially against Machida who can strike from any angle and block and counter at more or less the same time. Machida's sumo background also means that JBJ will probably have to work harder than he'd like to take Machida down which is where his suspect gas tank will come into play. 

That said, if I had to bet, I would bet on Jones just because of how brutal his wrestling/gnp is. 

Rashad has always been a deceptively powerful and strong guy. It was no surprise to see him manhandle Ortiz like that. I know he appears smaller than most in the division, but his legs (which looked slimmer than usual) are seriously thick and he has put on a good amount of size in the the upper body.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

As said earlier, this fight was a horrible mismatch, From day one of this fight announcement, Tito never stood a chance. Any one who picked Tito to win clearly let MMA nostalgia sway their judgement.

I don't think this fight can be used as a tool to judge how a fight with Jones would go. The one thing I did take away from this though, was that Tito actually took Rashad down. Now, if Tito can put Suga' on his back, I don't think Jones will have the slightest problem. 

Rashad is good, Jones is on another level type good.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

the smaller, stocky wrestler type physique is honestly the toughest type of physique to fight in MMA. Even Karo Parisyan said Matt Serra was his most difficult fight because shorter, stocky fighters pose problems with judo throwns, takedowns and trips.

Also people assume the bigger, taller fighter has an advantage with reach. This is only true if that fighter is twice as fast as the shorter man, which is unlikely in most cases.

Tyson was 5'10 and he used his lack of height to his advantage when in the clinch/dirty boxing. Popping his shoulder up and throwing a combo when a taller opponent tried to rest his head on your collarbone in the clinch. Notice how eventhough Tito looked 4-5 inches taller than Rashad, when Rashad was in the pocket dirty boxing..Tito turtled up and tried hard to avoid uppercuts.

the shorter, smaller man has the advantage more times than people think.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Sekou said:


> the smaller, stocky wrestler type physique is honestly the toughest type of physique to fight in MMA. Even Karo Parisyan said Matt Serra was his most difficult fight because shorter, stocky fighters pose problems with judo throwns, takedowns and trips.
> 
> Also people assume the bigger, taller fighter has an advantage with reach. This is only true if that fighter is twice as fast as the shorter man, which is unlikely in most cases.
> 
> ...


I have to disagree here, I think the bigger taller guy has the advantage most times, who won that fight between Serra and Parysian btw? and Hamill vs Gustaffson on this card?


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Evans looked great. He said in the post conference that he doesn't think Rampage is what he used to be, but thinks that Rampage can definitely give Jones problems. Says he'd prefer Jones to win so that he can dethrone him, but thinks Rampage can finish Jones.

Rashad does seem very believable when talking about Jon, and I don't like Rashad. He predicted the Rua fight correctly, even though Shogun was rough.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

The Dark Knight said:


> AMAZING performance. Complete domination just as i expected. Tito was class at the end though. One love and max respect to both. Limba, your boy is in trouble, baby.


LOL

Sounds strange..."your boy".

Rashad looked great against Tito, because he is so much better than Ortiz.

If i;m more worried right now of what would happen in a Jones - Evans fight, than i was before Evans - Ortiz?! ---> NO.

I still believe Jones will dominate Evans and force a stoppage/TKO.

I'm just that confident in Jones.


----------



## XxDEATHSHEADxX (Jan 3, 2011)

The Tito Ortiz hype train has just been nothing short of funny. Yes, FUNNY. What a joke. Talk about the UFC hype train really getting over against common sense.

I'm not a Rashad fan but I really don't see how anyone could have expected anything else BUT Tito Ortiz getting completely and utterly dominated, which he did.

Tito got lucky in his execution match against Bader and suddenly people are saying "TITO IS BACK!" Back where? Back when? For the longest time everyone knew and was saying, including Dana White, that Tito's prime reign was more or less fictional, having all the real contenders to his title being knocked off by Chuck Liddel. Now all of a sudden Tito catches Bader and he's "the longest reigning LHW champion of all time, a UFC Legend, blah blah blah."

I mean seriously.... Shame on Joe Rogan for saying he didn't sustain much damage against Machida and almost finished him. Tito got destroyed by Machida. His face was a bruised and battered mess and when he took the knee to the body he looked at the referee like he was going to die and wanted a time out. Now all of a sudden he "came close to finishing Machida."

Spoiler alert! Tito Ortiz gets destroyed by every fighter he faces from this point forward, just like he got destroyed
by every fighter he faced before he caught Bader.

And I love this "reinvented" Tito Ortiz. "The Peoples Champ."

k, Tito.

Does this guy write things on his hand for press conferences? 

"He was the better fighter tonight."
"You see what 14 months of training can do and 2 and a half weeks of training can do."
BLAH, BLAH, BLAH.

If it was reversed he would be saying "Well, you see the difference between what happens when I haven't had a fight for 14 months and i'm fighting the #1 contender who was just in the ring last month."

Tito "Excuses" Ortiz, wants "his" light heavyweight championship back.

k, Tito.

The only notable win I give you is on Tanner who you looked like a weigh class above when you fought.

I hope they give Shogun this schmuck next so Shogun can start to get himself back into top form because I really want to see this phony suffer a clean KO before he goes back to TNA Rasslin' or Reality TV or whatever it is he's going to do after he loses his next few fights.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

As I stated before, MMA fans in general are naive to create hype for themselves for an event despite it being entirely asinine from an objective POV.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I have only just noticed that the poll was so close....28-23?!!! Can't believe that many people backed Tito, good lord.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

People backed Tito over Rashad for many reasons

1) Uncertainty over Rashad ring rust
2) Motivated Ortiz coming off of a dominating win over a top 10er
3) Their last fight in which many thought Tito beat Rashad.

I believe that's the only reason why the poll was so close. I definitely picked Rashad to win as I believe Rashad is a legit top 3 LHW. But I wouldn't have fell over in shock if Tito got the upset. Can't take anything away from Tito though as a lot of top ten LHW's would have lost in similar or worse fashion to Rashad.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I can't say that for a second I thought Tito was going to win that fight.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

limba said:


> LOL
> 
> Sounds strange..."your boy".
> 
> ...


I have to agree. 

It's all relative: Rashad _did_ look good, but he did it against a fighter who is (barely) a gatekeeper at this point.

.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Very funny picture right here


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

limba said:


> LOL
> 
> Sounds strange..."your boy".
> 
> ...


My friend, your boy is good, extremely good even though it's an excruciating thing for me to admit at times. Does he have the skills to beat Rashad? Hell yes. Is he likely to beat Rashad..possibly. But to think that Jones will 'dominate' Rashad is a bit of a fantasy, imo. If Jones gets past Rampage, Rashad will be in even better shape and stronger and faster than he was in the Tito fight. It's a very intriguing fight seeing as they trained together once upon a time. I think at this point your boy has more questions to answer, though. 

I think that even though Jones may have a little more tools that Rashad, Rashad's ego and unsettling determination to bring JBJ back down to earth will get the better of Jones. Plus Jones' gas tank is suspect so it will be interesting to see if he can go full throttle with Rashad in the 3rd/4th and 5th rounds. 

I would advise that Rashad doesn't clinch with Jones, though. That's one area JBJ could dominate him in. I also don't like that Rashad ate a few knees from Tito in the clinch. JBJ likes to use elbows and knees so it's area he could exploit, but i'm hoping Rashad is able to avoid that...should they even fight. Lol, how funny would it be if it's Rampage who's the one to beat Jones. :thumb02: Love irony.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

The Dark Knight said:


> My friend, your boy is good, extremely good even though it's an excruciating thing for me to admit at times. Does he have the skills to beat Rashad? Hell yes. Is he likely to beat Rashad..possibly. But to think that Jones will 'dominate' Rashad is a bit of a fantasy, imo. If Jones gets past Rampage, Rashad will be in even better shape and stronger and faster than he was in the Tito fight. It's a very intriguing fight seeing as they trained together once upon a time. I think at this point your boy has more questions to answer, though.
> 
> I think that even though Jones may have a little more tools that Rashad, Rashad's ego and unsettling determination to bring JBJ back down to earth will get the better of Jones. Plus Jones' gas tank is suspect so it will be interesting to see if he can go full throttle with Rashad in the 3rd/4th and 5th rounds.


Like i've said: i am that confident in Jones' ability and skills.

Plus, i am convinced he got even better since he beat Shogun.

And i have to admit, it would be a very interesting fight if it would go to the championship rounds, something neither fighter have reached yet.

And i don't think it will happen in this fight either.



The Dark Knight said:


> *I would advise that Rashad doesn't clinch with Jones, though. That's one area JBJ could dominate him in. I also don't like that Rashad ate a few knees from Tito in the clinch. JBJ likes to use elbows and knees so it's area he could exploit, but i'm hoping Rashad is able to avoid that*...should they even fight. Lol, how funny would it be if it's Rampage who's the one to beat Jones. :thumb02: Love irony.


This is a very objective and interesting opinion. I respect that.

Evans did look great against Tito, BUT, there were some aspects of his game that left big question marks regarding a possible fight with Jones.

1. Tito took Evans down, but couldn't keep him there or GnP him. Jones's top control is possibly the best in all of MMA, so i think Evans would be in big big trouble if taken down by Jones

2. The clinch - Jones in excellent in the clinch: he can throw you, trip you, elbow you - straight or spinning or he can use his knees (just like you mentioned). Tito threw a lot of knees at Evans from the clinch. Jones is taller and has much better muay thai than Tito. That would mean big trouble for Evans again.

3. The reach disadvantage - one thing that allowed Evans to fight the way he did was the fact that he didn't have a reach disadvantage against Tito. In fact he had a one inch advantage over Tito.
Against Jones he would have a 10 inch disadvantage. That's massive. And he would have to rethink his whole strategy.
Many thought Shogun would solve that problem by using his trademark leg kicks to fill that big gap between him and Jones in the stand-up. But he couldn't. He didn't even have the chance to do it.

I believe Evans' best way of beating Jones would be to somehow take him down: double leg + top control + GnP attempts. 
Second option would be to just land a big punch.

Other than that i don't see how he can beat Jones.
I don't wanna sound like a smug or cocky or whateva.....but it's just something i feel right now, based on both fighters' performances. Especially Jones'.

More to come - and chit-chat - after Jones beats Jackson.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I LOL'd at the Tito hype train leading up to this thing. Tito beat an over rated Bader who gift wrapped a sub for Tito... and now he was going to beat a top contender? LULZ.

I kept hearing building up to this fight what a bad stylistic matchup this was for Rashad and how Tito's odds were better than people were giving credit for.

Too fuckin funny.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

limba said:


> Other than that i don't see how he can beat Jones.
> I don't wanna sound like a smug or cocky or whateva.....but it's just something i feel right now, based on both fighters' performances. Especially Jones'.
> 
> More to come - and chit-chat - after Jones beats Jackson.


We will see, mate. We will see


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

The Dark Knight said:


> We will see, mate. We will see


Can't wait.


----------

